# Worldmark -- I have a possible dilemna,need help



## Cathyb (Jul 18, 2012)

Currently I am holding reservations for August at Victoria, Seattle and Depoe Bay -- all made at once and in a 'string'.

My single/adult daughter may have some serious cardiac problems that would cause me to cancel some or all and I am checking my options.

Could I just not show up for Victoria and Seattle and go to the Depoe Bay portion (5 nights)???  Would I need to notify Worldmark or the resort?

A lot depends on the results of a Nuclear test my daughter took on Friday the 13th.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## GregT (Jul 18, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Currently I am holding reservations for August at Victoria, Seattle and Depoe Bay -- all made at once and in a 'string'.
> 
> My single/adult daughter may have some serious cardiac problems that would cause me to cancel some or all and I am checking my options.
> 
> ...



Cathy,

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter, please let us know how she is doing.

You are correct that you could just treat Victoria and Seattle as "throw-away days" and not show up -- and then visit Depoe Bay directly.   I've done this often where I append a Studio to the reservation I really want -- and then never show up for the Studio.  It's just different because you're throwing away nice reservations -- maybe you can rent those in the Last Minute Rental forum?   You do not need to call the property and let them know you won't be there (but there's no harm if you do decide to call).

Please do keep us informed on your daughter's progress....

Best,

Greg


----------



## LLW (Jul 18, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> Currently I am holding reservations for August at Victoria, Seattle and Depoe Bay -- all made at once and in a 'string'.
> 
> My single/adult daughter may have some serious cardiac problems that would cause me to cancel some or all and I am checking my options.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hope she ends up being well, and you will be able to go on your trip.

Worldmark Owner Care makes exceptions for medical emergencies with written documentation. Talk to them. If you end up having to cancel Victoria and Seattle but have written documentation of your medical emergency that they judge to be valid, you may be able to get credits back for Seattle and Victoria, and let the units be occupied by other owners instead of going to waste.

Good luck!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 18, 2012)

*Thank you both!*



Cathyb said:


> Currently I am holding reservations for August at Victoria, Seattle and Depoe Bay -- all made at once and in a 'string'.
> 
> My single/adult daughter may have some serious cardiac problems that would cause me to cancel some or all and I am checking my options.
> 
> ...



Appreciate both your responses a lot!  We are still awaiting the cardiologist's telephone call back (and biting nails).  It is great news to hear I can keep Depoe Bay, as another stroke of bad luck is that our married daughter lives in Oregon and going thru tough times since her husband had a brain aneurysm 3 weeks ago.  He lived through the worse but has major rehab ahead of him. We wanted to spend time in Depoe Bay with her. Thank you again!


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 18, 2012)

IMHO the two HKTs would be the greater loss


----------



## LLW (Jul 18, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO the two HKTs would be the greater loss



If you keep the reservation but don't check in, you can call and have the HKT refunded. Or so I understand from posts on WMO.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 19, 2012)

Why don't you try and rent them to recover your points costs on wmowners.com?


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 20, 2012)

*Still waiting...*



sun starved Gayle said:


> Why don't you try and rent them to recover your points costs on wmowners.com?



We have not heard from my daughter's cardiologist yet -- it has been a week today.  That is so cruel of him.  I am waiting before I do anything on that Worldmark reservation.

Phone calls to doctor get an answering machine.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Cathy,

I am so sorry to hear of your family health issues. Regardless of whether you hear from Doc or not on Monday, call Owner Care, and give them a heads up. They will work with you to cancel the Victoria and Seattle legs if you need to. If they get picked up (almost certain) you will get your credits back. I had to cancel a bonus time 1 night booking on the check in day at Victoria last week. It got picked up and once the check OUT had expired was able to get my money back. 
The key here is to keep owner care in the loop. You can cancel outside of club guidelines ( i.e. portions of a Grouped reservation) and still get your credits back if the dates get picked up. As you are talking August it is highly likely that they will get picked up. If they do (you can watch on the web site) call in to owner services after check out on the last day and you will get your credits and HK token back.  Don't let the unit sit empty and lose your credits.

Owner care may work with you even if the dates don't get picked up given it is a family health issue. Call them Monday.

I'm so sorry to hear you may not make it to the Island. I know from our chats you were really looking forward to it. I hope all falls into place for the better for you.

Cheers


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 24, 2012)

*Thank you!*



ChrisandBeth said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your family health issues. Regardless of whether you hear from Doc or not on Monday, call Owner Care, and give them a heads up. They will work with you to cancel the Victoria and Seattle legs if you need to. If they get picked up (almost certain) you will get your credits back. I had to cancel a bonus time 1 night booking on the check in day at Victoria last week. It got picked up and once the check OUT had expired was able to get my money back.
> The key here is to keep owner care in the loop. You can cancel outside of club guidelines ( i.e. portions of a Grouped reservation) and still get your credits back if the dates get picked up. As you are talking August it is highly likely that they will get picked up. If they do (you can watch on the web site) call in to owner services after check out on the last day and you will get your credits and HK token back.  Don't let the unit sit empty and lose your credits.
> ...



Just found out yesterday that my daughter's nuclear stress test came back clear and we are so relieved.  I so appreciate your telling us about Owner Care -- would I reach them at the same phone number as Reservations?  I think we will be going to Victoria -- but just in case -- I would like to touch base with them.  Thank you again!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 24, 2012)

So glad to hear that DD's tests came back clear. 

Hope that SIL's rehab goes well for him.

Have a great trip!

elaine


----------

